# Cycling with Fish and Adding Gravel to Seed



## questionable (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, I have a question regarding cycling with fish. I have a 10gal which I plan to stock with zebra danios. Because I'm a bit impatient and would like to enjoy my fish now (and I don't mind the extra work), I was planning on putting in just 2 danios to get started.

Starting next week I will also have a source for gravel from established tanks. If I already have fish in the tank, is it still a good idea to use the gravel to get the good bacteria going? Or should I not fuss with both the fish and the gravel?

Finally, I realize cycling with fish will require frequent water changes to avoid killing the fish. Should I just do a change when when the ammonia starts to reach/pass 1ppm or should I just plan on doing a small (5-10%) change everyday?


Thanks for any advice you can share


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

questionable said:


> Hi all, I have a question regarding cycling with fish. I have a 10gal which I plan to stock with zebra danios. Because I'm a bit impatient and would like to enjoy my fish now (and I don't mind the extra work), I was planning on putting in just 2 danios to get started.
> 
> Starting next week I will also have a source for gravel from established tanks. If I already have fish in the tank, is it still a good idea to use the gravel to get the good bacteria going? Or should I not fuss with both the fish and the gravel?
> 
> ...


I don’t think it could hurt assuming its coming from a fresh water tank. However keep in mind not all bacteria is acclimated to grow in varying temperatures. So the effort may be moot.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Can you get some filter sludge from one of those established tanks?? that would put you well on your way to being cycled. If you plan to cycle your tank with fish, you will need to keep a check on the ammonia and keep it below 1ppm - make sure your replacement water is treated and as close to the same temps as the tank. 

Personally, I prefer the fishless method but thats me.


----------



## questionable (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!

If they are using HOB filters is the "sludge" just the stuff that accumulates on the outside of the filter? And what would I do with it (put it in a mesh bag in my filter?)?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Sludge is just gunk in the filter. Or "wastes".
Get a filter media which is already harbored with wastes and place it in your filter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I wouldn't rush into fish by fish cycling the tank and IMO if you can't wait and get some gravel and a filter cartridge then you shouldn't be keeping fish as part of keeping fish is having patients.


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't rush into fish by fish cycling the tank and IMO if you can't wait and get some gravel and a filter cartridge then you shouldn't be keeping fish as part of keeping fish is having patients.


What are you talking about? And the pros jumpstart their systems. This just shows they have been doing research. More then most people do when they first start out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I know that, thats why I said if the person can't wait to get the filter media and gravel to do what I call "clone" the tank then they shouldn't get the fish because it shortens the fish's life. Also a 10g is to small for zebra danios IMO not because they would outgrow it but because they are to active for a 10g then need at least a long 20g to be happy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Adding gravel from an existing tank as well as some filter media will really speed your cycle along. If you are only starting with 2 danios, you probably won't see a visible cycle if the gravel and media comes from a long established tank. Thats the way I cycled my 29g...I wouldn't really call it a cycle. I had to move my neons out of my 10g and I added filter media from another tank and alot of gravel, plus some fast growing plants. I had maybe .25 ammonia for one day...that's it.

See if you can get some gravel and some filter media. Keep both wet until you put it in your tank and filter. Then add the danios and you are good to go. And like you know, keep a check on the ammonia and nitrite levels and do water changes if the get around 1ppm.

Its great to see people who have done their research! Welcome to FF!:hi:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats also how I cycled my 55g, I took the filter from my long 20g and about 10 pounds of gravel from the 20g as well (I have the same gravel in all my tanks) and then I moved about 3 black widow tetras over to the 55g then waited 20 min, added 3 more and so on. Oh I also put the filter cartridges from the 55g filter into the long 20g about a week before I set the 55g up.


----------



## questionable (Aug 19, 2006)

Vermifugert said:


> I don’t think it could hurt assuming its coming from a fresh water tank. However keep in mind not all bacteria is acclimated to grow in varying temperatures. So the effort may be moot.





JustOneMore20 said:


> Adding gravel from an existing tank as well as some filter media will really speed your cycle along. If you are only starting with 2 danios, you probably won't see a visible cycle if the gravel and media comes from a long established tank. Thats the way I cycled my 29g...I wouldn't really call it a cycle. I had to move my neons out of my 10g and I added filter media from another tank and alot of gravel, plus some fast growing plants. I had maybe .25 ammonia for one day...that's it.
> 
> See if you can get some gravel and some filter media. Keep both wet until you put it in your tank and filter. Then add the danios and you are good to go. And like you know, keep a check on the ammonia and nitrite levels and do water changes if the get around 1ppm.
> 
> Its great to see people who have done their research! Welcome to FF!:hi:


Thank you for the advice! Yes, I have done research. I'm sure there are some things I have missed in the process. Not to mention that the one common thing you see over and over with fish keeping is conflicting advice. Everyone seems to think they know what is best. I'm just reading what I can and looking for suggestions. Even if a few critics disagree with the method, that doesn't make it wrong.
I always had fish as a kid, so I wasn't entirely fish ignorant before doing some research. However, as a kid I never even knew about cycling, but I never lost a fish;-) 

This process may end up a bit more complicated than I hoped. It appears the water at my new apartment isn't the greatest. pH seems a bit high and according to my test kit it appears that the ammonia is naturally a bit high as well. Is it normal for tap water to contain ammonia?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

How much ammonia are we talking about here?


----------



## questionable (Aug 19, 2006)

Straight from the tap, it looked like about 1ppm. Last night I filled the tank mixing in pure water I bought at the store (since the pH was also high). This morning the reading looked closer to .5ppm and the pH was down as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

1 ppm doesn't sound to bad to me, but you can use amquel+ for your dechlor and it says that it elimates ammonia, nitrate, nitrites, and other clorines and choloramines that is harmful to fish and it has worked great for me. What is your ph? What kind of test kit are you using, dip strips or liquid?


----------



## questionable (Aug 19, 2006)

It's a liquid test kit. I got some Prime by Seachem which is supposed to handle chlorin, chloramines, ammonia and detoxifies nitrites and nitrates.

pH straight from the tap was about 8. This morning I checked the tank and it was closer to 7.4, but that was with adding the water from the store. I also have some stuff that is supposed to lower the pH. I figure if need be I can use those to treat my tap water before adding it to the tank during water changes.


----------

